# heres our new van



## cambis9 (Aug 16, 2009)

this is our new van we purchased last year after owning a talbot swift capri for 6 great years then sold her on ebay. hope you all like my reg just wanted everyone to know AG0T ONE. know its a bit snobby but who cares, its mine


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome Cambis 9 to this great site...but where's the photos ??

Jackie


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to your new van. Not a UK reg then? - what nationality is it? You may need to re-register it under a UK reg if keeping it in UK.


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 17, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Welcome Cambis 9 to this great site...but where's the photos ??
> 
> Jackie



Like wise ......... NO photo !!!!


----------



## maingate (Aug 18, 2009)

cambis9 said:


> this is our new van we purchased last year after owning a talbot swift capri for 6 great years then sold her on ebay. hope you all like my reg just wanted everyone to know AG0T ONE. know its a bit snobby but who cares, its mine


Hi there, we have just agreed to trade in our little Elddis for a tag axle Burstner. Are there plenty wild camping places for a big van? In latest copy of Practical Motorhome, there is an article on Nightstop scheme which is cheap stopovers at pubs, sports grounds etc. To supply info the email is nightstop@practicalmotorhome.com. A good few pubs in the Peak district will oblige and a few can even supply 240v.


----------



## ajs (Aug 18, 2009)

.
.
it's gone....
 someone has offered  him a fiver more than he paid for it...

 regards
aj


----------

